# Help overclocking E5200



## Andy_007 (Jan 8, 2009)

I recently replaced my aging AMD X2 4200+ with a Intel E5200, i also brought a Gigabyte EP43-DS3(P43 chipset) which was a mistake since its the biggest piece of temperamental crap. It simply wont run the CPU at over 3.8ghz, wont boot with the ram over stock (1000mhz), Any changes in CPU reference voltage= no boot. 

Im currently at 3.75ghz@375FSB,10x,1.45 CPU which is 1.424V idle, 1.392V load 

My bios voltage settings 

CPU PLL 1.5V
CPU Termination 1.4V
CPU reference 0.76V
CPU Vcore 1.45V

DRAM Volts 2.14V
DRAM termination 0.9V
Channel A Reference 0.9V
Channel B Reference 0.9V

MCH Volts 1.1V
MCH/DRAM Reference 0.9V
MCH Reference 0.76V
ICH I/O 1.5V

At these settings i can get up to 3.8ghz but anything more than this is 1 second prime fail even with 1.55V . Im trying to push it to 4ghz, so could someone help me set these voltages correctly,espically the reference ones, cause i really have no idea. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not sure about the other voltage settings but 1.45 is about the limit you should be running the chip at, any higher and you'll see very minimal gains. The "sweet spot" for these chips seems to be 1.4v. What temps are you running at? You might just have a Dud chip. Mind you 3.75 isn't bad for a E5200 although a few will push 4Ghz+


----------



## JC316 (Jan 9, 2009)

Up your MCH volts to 1.3V These E5200's are voltage hogs, it can take 1.55V easy with decent air cooling.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2009)

Just letting you know Andy, you are right on par. 3.8Ghz/1.44v on my rig, same voltage is what is required to get it stable.

Also, you shouldn't have to touch GTL's or HT Link/FSB Term volts at all, should be at 1.23v. But I am beleiving you are more ram limited and will need to bump the volts to your ram another notch or lower your divider.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 9, 2009)

Also you might just have some bad ram, Mine will only clock below 1066 (and it's rated 1066@5-5-5-18). Also a lot of the new kingmax BGA ram won;t reach 1066 even tho that's what it's rated at (i went thru 8 sticks none worked  ) The ram should be ok at 2.2v but try to get some active cooling for it (place a fan over it) you might also need to loosen your timings a little.

JC is right about taking 1.55v ok my E2180 will take 1.6 no problems, but you probabily won't get much from it and the heat will increase very fast. Give it a try and see if you can squeeze a few more mhz out to get you upto 4G.
3.8 is quite a good overclock anyway, you shouldn't feel too disappointed if you can't get any more.


----------



## Andy_007 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks to everyone with there replys, i think that i was expecting too much from it.@Silkstone im currently got it stable@3.8ghz with 1013mhz ram at 1.456V idle and 1.440V load with temps at around 62 degrees,@ JC316 i tryed uping the mch volts but it wont boot with anything above default,@JrRacinFan ty for the info, i think ill stick with 3.8ghz as my 24/7 clock. I have tryed lowering my divider but same thing.@silkstone i did have this ram is my previous setup running at 1066mhz+, i do however understand that its different cause of completly different cpus,chipsets etc


----------



## silkstone (Jan 9, 2009)

62C is pretty good @ load. see what you can get if you stick the voltage up to 1.6v - Just watch the temps - My e2180 will boot into windows at 3.5GHz@1.6v and 99% stable @ 3.45GHz. But i lapped my IHS and got 4 extra case fans. Don;t run it like that day to day, but it's interesting to see the max i can get from it.


----------



## r9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Andy_007 said:


> I recently replaced my aging AMD X2 4200+ with a Intel E5200, i also brought a Gigabyte EP43-DS3(P43 chipset) which was a mistake since its the biggest piece of temperamental crap. It simply wont run the CPU at over 3.8ghz, wont boot with the ram over stock (1000mhz), Any changes in CPU reference voltage= no boot.
> 
> Im currently at 3.75ghz@375FSB,10x,1.45 CPU which is 1.424V idle, 1.392V load
> 
> ...



3.8GHz it is not bad at all and you 375 FSB on E5200 is amazing. Use higher multi. And what is the VID of your CPU ?


----------



## Andy_007 (Jan 9, 2009)

silkstone said:


> 62C is pretty good @ load. see what you can get if you stick the voltage up to 1.6v - Just watch the temps - My e2180 will boot into windows at 3.5GHz@1.6v and 99% stable @ 3.45GHz. But i lapped my IHS and got 4 extra case fans. Don;t run it like that day to day, but it's interesting to see the max i can get from it.



I have actually already tryed this to make sure it wouldnt fail due to temps with whatever voltage im happy putting through it.I had it @~1.59 bios which was around 1.576 idle and 1.55 load, After 20 mins the temp was still under 70 degrees i really cant remember exactly. I then put the mutli from 10 to 10.5@380 FSB which gave me 3.99ghz but even with that much volts it failed orthos within 2 secs


----------



## Andy_007 (Jan 9, 2009)

r9 said:


> 3.8GHz it is not bad at all and you 375 FSB on E5200 is amazing. Use higher multi. And what is the VID of your CPU ?



Ive have now got it stable at 3.8ghz @380FSB, i did noiice that quite alot of the E5200's are FSB walled at ~320-330 FSB. I have tryed using a higher mutli but the mb just seems happier at 380@10 mutli, since it will actually boot at more than 1000 ram speed and when i was running it at higher mutl's with lower fsb trying to run at 3.8 it very often didnt boot, at 380FSB it boots every time. Mine is 1.2250V


----------



## r9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Andy_007 said:


> Ive have now got it stable at 3.8ghz @380FSB, i did noiice that quite alot of the E5200's are FSB walled at ~320-330 FSB. I have tryed using a higher mutli but the mb just seems happier at 380@10 mutli, since it will actually boot at more than 1000 ram speed and when i was running it at higher mutl's with lower fsb trying to run at 3.8 it very often didnt boot, at 380FSB it boots every time. Mine is 1.2250V



I had tested 3 E5200 and 2 were 1.150 and one 1.165. That is high vid for E5200 I bet that E5200 I have on your board you will hit 4 GHz np.  Mine doesnt like E5200s. Max stable I got is 3.9 at 1.5V but too much strain on mobo and PSU for 100MHz not wort it.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 10, 2009)

My E5200 is very, very, very picky about FSB and multi. I hates every other multi other than 12.5 and doesn't matter what I do or how much juice I give it. I sit at 312 FSB and 12.5 Multi for my 3.9Ghz, and it won't even POST at 333 FSB and a lower multiplier.

I could get it running stable at 4Ghz, but it required around 1.55v. I also POST'ed higher with around 1.6v, but it was already (way) out of my daily running, so I didn't care to test stability there. My specific chip also loves VTT increases, far more than vcore increases it seems. My VID is 1.15v, btw, and the load temps are 53c.

On my previous motherboard (Abit I-N73HD spare, after my MSI P45 Neo-F caught fire) I couldn't break 3.8Ghz, no matter what I did - but the board was far less OC friendly when compared to the JR P45-TR2S I have now.

3.8Ghz-4.0Ghz seems to be the average clocks E5200s attain with (somewhat) sane voltages, at least from what I can gather from several different forums.


----------



## Andy_007 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> My E5200 is very, very, very picky about FSB and multi. I hates every other multi other than 12.5 and doesn't matter what I do or how much juice I give it. I sit at 312 FSB and 12.5 Multi for my 3.9Ghz, and it won't even POST at 333 FSB and a lower multiplier.
> 
> I could get it running stable at 4Ghz, but it required around 1.55v. I also POST'ed higher with around 1.6v, but it was already (way) out of my daily running, so I didn't care to test stability there. My specific chip also loves VTT increases, far more than vcore increases it seems. My VID is 1.15v, btw, and the load temps are 53c.
> 
> ...



Mine hates everything apart from 12.5 and 10, iv e booted up too ~4.1ghz but any amount of volts will not allow it to run any faster than 3.8, i have yet to try really playing with the vvt voltage yet, whats the max safely allowed?. 52 degrees at what voltage?, and whats ur room temp?. MSI boards catching on fire, why does that sound familiar .


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 10, 2009)

I run 1.5v vcore, 1.5v VTT (If this CPU dies, I just get another, so who cares for "safe" ?  ). This isn't a low voltage and it might degrade the CPU quite quickly (or kill it), but I don't need this CPU to last for more than a year or so, so I don't mind.

My room temp is around 20-21c right now.


----------



## raza715 (Dec 25, 2009)

My question is can i hit minimum of 3.6ghz with E5200 on my ASUS P5K-VM, currently i am being able to hit max of 3.5ghz on E2180 but its unstable and 3.33ghz stable but temps are too high i want less temps and more multipliers.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 25, 2009)

raza715 said:


> My question is can i hit minimum of 3.6ghz with E5200 on my ASUS P5K-VM, currently i am being able to hit max of 3.5ghz on E2180 but its unstable and 3.33ghz stable but temps are too high i want less temps and more multipliers.



Well here is what comes in the Equation, the probabilty now if you get a new stepping e5200 of hitting 3.5Ghz with low voltage completely stable is pretty high, but if you get a bum overclocker then it will be stable but need high voltage for 3.5Ghz but the chances of that are pretty low sense old ones arnt really around anymore. 

Ya i say if you wanted 3.5Ghz then you should go for the e5200, i would suspect around 3.5Ghz at 1.29volts 1.31 volts or even lower. Now its a 45nm processor but e5200's seem to be hotter then e8000-e7000 serios but new e5200 should be a little cooler and probably overclock higher. My oldest e5200 did a max overclock of 4.4Ghz- then my freind gave me his e5200 he baught like 1-2 months after i baught mine and i hit 4.6Ghz with it. So? The newer the e5200 is the colder and higher its going to clock.


----------



## raza715 (Dec 25, 2009)

means on stock cooler i will get 3.5 or 3.6ghz easily no tension?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 25, 2009)

raza715 said:


> means on stock cooler i will get 3.5 or 3.6ghz easily no tension?



On stock cooler, im pretty confident you will hit 3.5Ghz easy with low voltage and temps, BUT there have been some e5200 that just could not even do 3.5Ghz without a hussle of 1.4 volts and huge aftermarket coolers. But ive seen only 2-3 e5200's in threads with that problem, Seen 90% of them do wonderfull though. Why stock cooler. I meanyou get this e5200 for 65 bucks on newegg. A 15 dollar cooler will give you 100% chance on a good overclock. The stock coolers that Intel provide are so dam small, thiner then my finger, and its not even copper. 

Just saying though, alot of people have there reasones for a stock cooler, like there building a HTPC or just aint overclocking.


----------



## raza715 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol ok, sir if i buy after mafket some copper heatpipe cooler than it will reach to more fsb on my current P5K-VM(G33) about 3.8ghz or may be 4ghz if i am lucky right?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 25, 2009)

raza715 said:


> lol ok, sir if i buy after mafket some copper heatpipe cooler than it will reach to more fsb on my current P5K-VM(G33) about 3.8ghz or may be 4ghz if i am lucky right?



Well, i dont know much about your g33 but you said you did 333 fsb with that motherboard, so im pretty sure you can hit 4.0Ghz and your motherboard wont be the limitations, but the voltages, and The chip itself if it has a fsb wall thats abnormaly low.

But all you need is 320-310 fsb for 4.0Ghz with the e5200's, great for low end motherboards. 

Getting a aftermark cooler, (all of them have heatpipes out of copper is practicly a standard), should give you a fun time with a e5200, and maybe you can hit 4.15-4.2Ghz with a g33 and e5200. But it would be some high voltage going in play but it wont hurt the chip, e5200's are tuff.


----------



## raza715 (Dec 25, 2009)

thank you sir for your time. God bless you


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 25, 2009)

Andy_007 said:


> I recently replaced my aging AMD X2 4200+ with a Intel E5200, i also brought a Gigabyte EP43-DS3(P43 chipset) which was a mistake since its the biggest piece of temperamental crap. It simply wont run the CPU at over 3.8ghz, wont boot with the ram over stock (1000mhz), Any changes in CPU reference voltage= no boot.
> 
> Im currently at 3.75ghz@375FSB,10x,1.45 CPU which is 1.424V idle, 1.392V load
> 
> ...



For your help, i would say using 12.5 multi would be the push, for some reason e5200's dont like there multi's lowerd from 12.5, well mine didnt. If what im reading is true, you might have 1 bad ass e5200. Very bad ass, all you need is a good cooler, and CPU-z because if the chip is acctualy stable at 375fsb then you have a 4.7Ghz capable e5200 which is pretty cool and good to say about it. You probably hit a FSB wall of some sort, with the chip because all e5200's basicly have a limitation at a certain FSB. 

My freinds EP45-UD3P, is just as dam bad, well almost, the motherboard cant even seem to do 450-430fsb stable with a q9550 and some good voltage going threw it. Yet my Ep45-Ud3p just blows the doors of quads doing 550fsb with my q9550. I took his q9550 and gave it a go and it did 4.5Ghz at 1.4volts so i know it's his motherboard that just rejects him for overclocked settings. So you might have a bum board to, the thing is i never new he had such a bad motherboard for a year almost because all he had was a e5200 in it that was barly even pushing 300fsb for a 24/7 overclock. But you put a High FSB quad in his motherboard and try to tinker it to even 400fsb and it might not be stable.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 26, 2009)

Have you turned off the power saving features in the bios?


----------



## jarekexe (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, I know Im dusting off an old thread, but Im running e5200 on asus p5k at 4,69GHz (voltage unchanged - set to auto)

Is it normal? Is it safe?

I'd like to add that Im totaln noob in OC


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2011)

Just remember auto does not equal stock. Think you can get me a screenshot of cpu tweaker?


----------



## jarekexe (Jan 11, 2011)

Hm... Im having problems with attaching pictures. I host it and paste it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Am I doing sth wrong?

Anyways, i got a msg saying that cpu tweaker is not for my system and I should use memset

http://fotoo.pl/hosting-zdjec/2011-01/9b3b9f8a/1.jpg.html

I circumvent the problem, hope it works:

http://fotoo.pl/hosting-zdjec/2011-01/89af1526/2.jpg.html


Edit:

Is this what you were looking for?:

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	2.69 V
Aux	3.47 V
+3.3 V	3.30 V
+5 V	5.54 V
+12 V	9.97 V
-12 V	-11.57 V
-5 V	-3.92 V
Debug Info F	A1 FF FF
Debug Info T	38 00 00
Debug Info V	A8 D9 CE CE A4 D0 A3 (03)


It's from everest.
Is it possible that cpu voltage is THAT high???


----------



## silkstone (Jan 11, 2011)

jarekexe said:


> CPU Core	2.69 V




Impossibly high. I wouldn't run your system at these clocks until you can get a decent screenshot of something so we can see..

Try CPU-Z


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok the memset pics helped some. But as silkstone suggested, grab CPU-z @ www.cpuid.com and a few screenshots from it. You can upload to www.techpowerup.org


----------



## jarekexe (Jan 11, 2011)

I think 1.344 was the highest

But it shows my cpu at 3.7GHz
Why is it different from everest or windows system information?
Also realtemp shows 3.7GHz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2011)

jarekexe said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110111/3063.jpg
> 
> I think 1.344 was the highest
> 
> ...



It's 3.7Ghz. What you are seeing is the software detecting the current fsb (370) with it's max multiplier @ 12.5. Nice clocks btw


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

most E5200's reach at least 3.8Ghz -- I have heard of some even hitting 4Ghz but. to do that they had to pump almost  1.5v into the processor. the only way they reached those speeds was with the use of water cooling.


----------



## jarekexe (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok so it seems that im using multiplier 10

When I tried 12,5 at 200, it didn't even start
When I used 12, it was somewhat working at 340, so 4,08 (it crashed when i ran Orthos), but the temps were ok (below 50) - I have ninja II and 4 x 120mm coolers

Is that possible? Or did I misread something again?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2011)

Revert back to 3.7ghz. Iirc, I used to run pretty close to same settings daily when I had my e5200. I really enjoyed that cpu.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I ran 3.75 GHz @ 1.375v or so on my old e5200 and MSI Neo3-F. Any more and the diminishing return just wasn't worth it, even that seemed to put a lot of stress on the board. You're in the range of what most people got out of those chips.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 11, 2011)

wolfdale's max rated voltage are 1.45v. my cpu runs at this voltage for extended, full load periods, no problem. However, i've since started to pull it back to 1.35v and lowered the mhz a little for 24/7 use as the extra 10% speed for 0.1v is diminishing returns. (max i had it at was 1.6v and 4.8ghz)

You should be fine to run yours at 1.45v if you feel so inclined.



jarekexe said:


> Ok so it seems that im using multiplier 10
> 
> When I tried 12,5 at 200, it didn't even start
> When I used 12, it was somewhat working at 340, so 4,08 (it crashed when i ran Orthos), but the temps were ok (below 50) - I have ninja II and 4 x 120mm coolers
> ...



ok, i just read that..i'm tired, just woke up, basically means you need more voltage going thru the chip to get stable. When you settle on an overclock, go for the highest stable FSB and whatever multiplier works, it'll give you better performance than low fsb and a high multiplier.

You'll need to make sure you have decent cooling on the thing, and on the motherboard. My core temps never go above 50C on full load @ 1.35v.


----------



## jarekexe (Jan 12, 2011)

What is the real risk of running that cpu at 1.6V @ 4,8gh 24/7
Im planning to change mobo/cpu in a year or so. So I only need it for a year or little more.


Is it actually possible to ge on good air cooling?

Right now I have 55C on stress (3.77gh) but all my fans are running on lowest capacity.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2011)

Max Intel spec I *THINK* for those chips are 1.45v. I know for 24.7 I wouldn't try it. BUT I would try for 4.2Ghz with 1.5v 24.7.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 12, 2011)

agreed, your risking blowing the VRMs on your mobo if you try to run at 1.6v 24/7.
If you don't want to do anything too risky, i'd go for a MAX voltage of 1.45v 24/7
JR is right, you can prolly do 1.5v 24/7, but then you really have to take care of both the cpu temps and the temps on various parts of the motherboard.

If you can get 4ghz at 1.45, you should be happy with that.

I currently just run my wolfdale at 1.35v and 4ghz 24/7 and only bump it up to 4.4ghz when i game as i can't afford to replace the chip or mobo atm and i am waiting for some VRM cooling.

When i did 1.6v it was only for benchmarking (10mins at a time)

You oughta look into lapping your chip if you are into extreme overclocking.


----------



## jarekexe (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, I'll try with 1.5 at 4,2Gh

Will come back (hopefully) with the results


----------



## tuunade98 (Jan 18, 2011)

i also have an E5200 and thinking about overclocking it. On hot days the temperatures go up to 60 degreese when its stressed. At the moment now im not doing anything to stress the cpu out and the temperature is only at around 40 - 50. Ive got a basic intel pentium motherboard and a basic intel cpu fan. and its pretty much a massive bottleneck for my current graphics card. would overclocking it to 3.5ghz from 2.5ghz be any difference in fps in game performance?, and what are the overclock settings for 3.5ghz


----------



## silkstone (Jan 18, 2011)

tuunade98 said:


> i also have an E5200 and thinking about overclocking it. On hot days the temperatures go up to 60 degreese when its stressed. At the moment now im not doing anything to stress the cpu out and the temperature is only at around 40 - 50. Ive got a basic intel pentium motherboard and a basic intel cpu fan. and its pretty much a massive bottleneck for my current graphics card. would overclocking it to 3.5ghz from 2.5ghz be any difference in fps in game performance?, and what are the overclock settings for 3.5ghz



You won;t be able to get 3.5ghz with a stock cooler and those temps. 2.8ghz with default voltage would be a reasonable overclock for that.

just up the FSB and keep everything on auto.


----------



## tuunade98 (Jan 18, 2011)

at the moment in the bios where the overclock settings are it says 3.00ghz but in windows its only at 2.5ghz


----------



## silkstone (Jan 18, 2011)

Turn off the bios splash screen and see what it says on post, or download CPU-Z.

The only setting you need to change initially is the FSB. Then you can mess with the Ram ratio and timings to get a higher overclock.


----------



## JustinX (Aug 19, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> Well here is what comes in the Equation, the probabilty now if you get a new stepping e5200 of hitting 3.5Ghz with low voltage completely stable is pretty high, but if you get a bum overclocker then it will be stable but need high voltage for 3.5Ghz but the chances of that are pretty low sense old ones arnt really around anymore.
> 
> Ya i say if you wanted 3.5Ghz then you should go for the e5200, i would suspect around 3.5Ghz at 1.29volts 1.31 volts or even lower. Now its a 45nm processor but e5200's seem to be hotter then e8000-e7000 serios but new e5200 should be a little cooler and probably overclock higher. My oldest e5200 did a max overclock of 4.4Ghz- then my freind gave me his e5200 he baught like 1-2 months after i baught mine and i hit 4.6Ghz with it. So? The newer the e5200 is the colder and higher its going to clock.



can u teach me to overclock using the same motherboard asus p5kpl-am se or at least overclocking guide using these things

cpuentium e5200 dual core processor(2.5ghz)

ram:2 gb kingston pc2-5300(333mhz)

gpu:nvidia geforce 220 gt 1 gb

i want my cpu speed will reach to 3.3 to 3.4 ghz

sorry i have stupid rig

tnx in advance


----------



## JustinX (Aug 19, 2011)

jarekexe said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110111/3063.jpg
> 
> I think 1.344 was the highest
> 
> ...



can u teach me to overclock using the same motherboard asus p5kpl-am se or at least overclocking guide using these things

cpuentium e5200 dual core processor(2.5ghz)

ram:2 gb kingston pc2-5300(333mhz)

gpu:nvidia geforce 220 gt 1 gb

i want my cpu speed will reach to 3.3 to 3.4 ghz

sorry i have stupid rig

tnx in advance


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2011)

JustinX said:


> can u teach me to overclock using the same motherboard asus p5kpl-am se or at least overclocking guide using these things
> 
> cpuentium e5200 dual core processor(2.5ghz)
> 
> ...



That's easy to do, just jump the FSB to 266 with a multi of 12.5 from the stock 200, then lower the ram divider to match your ram's rated speed. All voltages won't need to be touched.


----------



## JustinX (Aug 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's easy to do, just jump the FSB to 266 with a multi of 12.5 from the stock 200, then lower the ram divider to match your ram's rated speed. All voltages won't need to be touched.


how to lower the ram divider using asus p5kpl-am se mothernboard because i dont see ram divider..help me pls i feel so hopeless in finding those things


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2011)

JustinX said:


> how to lower the ram divider using asus p5kpl-am se mothernboard because i dont see ram divider..help me pls i feel so hopeless in finding those things



Dram frequency under jumperfree configuration
http://img.techpowerup.org/110819/Capture104.jpg

Use 667.


----------



## JustinX (Aug 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Dram frequency under jumperfree configuration
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110819/Capture104.jpg
> 
> Use 667.


i used the 667 but i cant see the ram divider in the MB's BIOS


----------



## JustinX (Aug 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Dram frequency under jumperfree configuration
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110819/Capture104.jpg
> 
> Use 667.


what shud i adjust in BIOS if i want to overclock my e5200 to 3.3 to 3.4 ghz...the voltage,etc.
is it possible? i used 450 power supply


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's easy to do, just jump the FSB to 266 with a multi of 12.5 from the stock 200, then lower the ram divider to match your ram's rated speed. All voltages won't need to be touched.





JrRacinFan said:


> Dram frequency under jumperfree configuration
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110819/Capture104.jpg
> 
> Use 667.





JustinX said:


> what shud i adjust in BIOS if i want to overclock my e5200 to 3.3 to 3.4 ghz...the voltage,etc.
> is it possible? i used 450 power supply



Again, voltages should not need adjusted.


----------



## JustinX (Aug 27, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Again, voltages should not need adjusted.



my pc wont post if i overclock more than 3.2 ghz thats y i'm asking i there will be adjustments in my voltages


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2011)

JustinX said:


> my pc wont post if i overclock more than 3.2 ghz thats y i'm asking i there will be adjustments in my voltages



ok well push core voltage to 1.4v and then try tweaking it down.


----------



## JustinX (Aug 28, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> ok well push core voltage to 1.4v and then try tweaking it down.


sorry to have u a hard time...in my manual does the "VTT_CPU Over Voltage" in jumperfree configuration my core voltage? what will i do to the ram?


----------

